# Spartacus fans....Andy Whitfield lost his battle to cancer =(



## turtlepunk (Sep 11, 2011)

I just read that Andy Whitfield just passed away. =( on September 11, 2011.

I AM CRUSHED!!!!! RIP Andy!!! =(


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG! That hurts my heart =0(

My husband is gonna be crushed.


----------

